
Risk-First Software Development - gameface
https://github.com/risk-first/website/wiki
======
bobm_kite9
Author here, hope you enjoy reading this.

Feel free to ask anything.

thanks

~~~
Stratoscope
I tried to figure out how to edit this wiki page and submit a PR but ran out
of time for today, so let me just drop this suggestion here for now.

I would change this:

> A recontextualization of the software process as being an exercise in
> mitigating different kinds of risk.

to:

> A new way to look at the software development process: it's an exercise in
> mitigating different kinds of risk.

The PR comment would be "Use plain English." ;-)

~~~
bobm_kite9
Updated it for you: [https://github.com/risk-
first/website/wiki](https://github.com/risk-first/website/wiki)

Using plain english is harder than it sounds! :)

